# Guppies and babies



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all,

I was just looking into different types of fish. I've read with keeping guppies it's good to have more males than females. Would they reproduce alot? I dont have the capacity to keep new born guppies. Would other fish feed on the fry as a natural food source? Any tips would help. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

No way!!! Keep more females!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry that was a mistype lol. I meant more females than males. Good eye catching my mistake!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lost of things will eat guppy fry. Most every non-vegetarian that can fit them in their mouth, including their parents.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I put in half dose tonight. Should I test again tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry wrong thread


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh okay. So if I have some guppies in a tank with not a lot of plant coverage the population shouldn't get too out of control then?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

From my experience with poor coverage about 3 or 5 will survive but even then you could always find a friend to give the guppys too or just keep the males


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome sounds good. Thanks for the tips


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

